# shear bolt question



## rummy (Jan 28, 2011)

Newbie here, I need to order some replacement shear bolts for my JD 47" blower that is hooked up to a 400 series tractor. My local JD dealer is no more and I'd like to locate some online if possible. 

Can anybody help?

Thanks, 

Stu


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Surprising as it may be, I've done a search and have not been able to find the part you need, 
but maybe someone else can help you locate a online store that sells them. 

I suppose your John Deere dealer would be willing to order some for you?


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

Check your local hardware store. The two in my area carry them. Take an old one if you can to match them up.


----------



## rummy (Jan 28, 2011)

Wayne195 said:


> Surprising as it may be, I've done a search and have not been able to find the part you need,
> but maybe someone else can help you locate a online store that sells them.
> 
> I suppose your John Deere dealer would be willing to order some for you?


Wow, Thanks for the quick reply. My local JD dealer went out of business several years ago. I was hoping I could get the info without having to drive 40 miles to the next closest dealer. Why wouldn't JD put a part number for these very necessary parts in the info book privided with the equiptment? Maybe so they could sell a parts book...

Stu


----------



## rummy (Jan 28, 2011)

Toyboy said:


> Check your local hardware store. The two in my area carry them. Take an old one if you can to match them up.


 
OK that's an idea, I thought they had to have certain tolerances to avoid damage, and to make sure they work as required.

Stu


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Toyboy said:


> Check your local hardware store. The two in my area carry them. Take an old one if you can to match them up.


Good idea! Most any well-stocked hardware store should have shear pins. They may not have the right size, but it's worth a try.


----------



## Toyboy (Dec 19, 2010)

As long as you get the same diameter and length they should be the same or close enough to not matter. My store even has them with grooves just like my original bolts.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Give the John Deere parts catalog site a try to find the part number you need.

John Deere - Parts Catalog


----------



## rummy (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks, ToyBoy and bwdbrn1, and everyone I found some.

Stu


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Great, where'd you find them?


----------

